# ?? Bfp on CD10 after normal period



## Jennak82

Ok so I've been ttc for 2 1/2 years since my daughter was born in 2011. I lost 2 in 2013. My fertility doc said my body was reacting to hormonal changes and triggering my period to come early = short cycles and miscarriages. She put me on estradiol and prometrium during the luteal phase to make my cycles longer. This was my third month on this plan. 

So here is the rundown:

Cd 28 - bfn so I stopped est/promet. 
Cd 30 (new cd 1?) - First day of a full 7 day period complete with cramps, bright red blood and small stringy clots. 

Cd 8 - Bleeding stopped
Cd 9 - light bleeding
Cd 10 - a bleeding stopped and I had mild cramping. I did a FRER on intuition. Bfp. The test line is as dark as the control line. 
Cd 11 (today) - still no bleeding. Tiny cramps. 


???? If I just went through a 7 day miscarriage, wouldn't the FRER show only a faint line or a negative by now. How could the line be so dark? And wouldn't I still bleeding?

Right now I'm not bleeding at all. I have very mild cramping. I feel my uterus like I did when I had my first successful pregnancy. I never have had pregnancy symptoms with any of my pregnancies. So lack of symptoms doesn't mean much for me. 


Dr is doing two blood tests this week for hcg. But I am dying for the results!

Opinions?


----------



## Kazy

Hi there. I have heard many stories of women who have had what seemed like a complete period and were actually pregnant. It was never my experience but it does happen. My only experience with miscarriage was about 5 weeks ago and it took 3 weeks for HCG to get out of my system. I was 11 weeks though. And I would agree that the line would be WAY lighter. Hope all is well. Praying you get quick results to ease your mind!


----------



## Jennak82

Well, my dr called and my hcg was only 146 and my progesterone 1.2. She said I miscarried. Sigh. I should be ovulating right now. I wonder if I even will.


----------



## Kazy

Oh man. I'm so sorry! I'm still waiting for AF after my miscarriage. I can completely relate.


----------



## Kazy

I'm thinking about starting a TTC buddy thread if you want someone to swap stories, encouragement, etc. let me know if you're interested. I am new to all this and I think most people try and link up by the timing of their cycle but I'm 39 days into this cycle and no AF. So that would be impossible for me to figure that out!


----------



## Jennak82

Sure you can add me :)


----------

